# Service Not Started (moved to Networking from XP)



## TheReaper (Jan 23, 2005)

Whenever I try to set up a network with my two WinXP Pro comps. Comp 1 keeps saying "The Server Service Not Started" when I try to share folders but the second comp sets up fine. I can access files on comp 2 with comp 1 but comp 1 can't act as a server. Is there a way to fix that? If you need for info please tell me.

Reaper


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Have you checked the server service? It should be set to automatic.


----------



## TheReaper (Jan 23, 2005)

I've tried that already, I get an error message saying the file can't be found.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

That's not good. Look in the details of the service and see what file it points to.

You might also want to try running a system file check to be sure that none of your Windows files is missing or damaged.

Run: sfc /scannow


----------



## TheReaper (Jan 23, 2005)

Thanks for the advice


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

The "Path to executable" should be:

C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (if C: is your system drive and Windows your installation directory).

You might also check the Event Viewer to see what error appears when you try to start the service.


----------



## TheReaper (Jan 23, 2005)

I'll try that, the scan didn't do anything. An hour worth of scanning with no result at all. :down:


----------



## TheReaper (Jan 23, 2005)

The Event Viewer didn't give me much information that I didn't know already. The description of the error...

-----
The Server service terminated with the following error: 
The system cannot find the file specified.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
-----

If the error code helps: 7023


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

TheReaper said:


> I'll try that, the scan didn't do anything. An hour worth of scanning with no result at all. :down:


Who knows? Maybe it fixed something else.

Do you have that entry in "Path to executable"?


----------



## TheReaper (Jan 23, 2005)

The entry on the path. What could I do with that info?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

It could help determine if the service has been altered in some way, or the path to the executable is incorrect. Never mind that for now. Running this will fix it, anyway, if it is incorrect.

Run the reg file enclosed in this zip. But, only run it if C: is your system drive and Windows is your installation directory. It will correct/replace the registry entries required for the Server service to run properly. After running it, reboot and check to see if the Server service is running.

http://users.adelphia.net/~abraxas/dl/serversvc.zip


----------



## TheReaper (Jan 23, 2005)

Sorry that file didn't have an effect. The service still won't start, I restarted my PC and everything.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Can you look in the Event Viewer and see what it says for an error right after trying to start the service?


----------



## TheReaper (Jan 23, 2005)

Could not start the Server service on Local Computer.

Error 2: The system cannot find the file specified.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

OK. Back to the service. What is in the target executable box for that service?


----------



## TheReaper (Jan 23, 2005)

The path is "C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs"


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

That's right. What other services are running?


----------



## TheReaper (Jan 23, 2005)

There's a list of services attached. It also includes a description of each one.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

I'm at a loss. Unless someone has a better idea, you may want to try a repair installation.


----------



## TheReaper (Jan 23, 2005)

Do you mean reinstalling Windows?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

What firewall is being used, and have you tried disabling it?


----------



## TheReaper (Jan 23, 2005)

I have a D-Link router with a firewall built-in. I have not had a problem with it ever with networking my PCs before. And of course the Windows XP Firewall. I used this demillitarizing tool that I used to turn off the firewall in my router for my computer and it didn't work. Shouldn't the Windows Firewall already be configured to work with a component by the same creator? lol. I don't think the router would be a problem.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Might have been best to start this out in the Networking forum, and I'm going to move it there.

You might get some ideas or consolation by reading similar issues posted in Google > Web and Google > Groups:

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&q="Server+Service+Not+Started"&btnG=Search

http://groups-beta.google.com/groups?q="Server Service Not Started"&hl=en&lr=&sa=N&tab=wg


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

The server service has dependancies. Make sure the Computer Browser service and the workstation services are both running as well. Are all of your network components installed and functioning correctly?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Try this. Take a look in your C:\Windows\System32 folder and see if srvsvc.dll and netevent.dll are present. And then check C:\Windows\System32\drivers for srv.sys. Be careful when looking since some System Restore drivers/dll's have similar names. Your error seems to indicate that something is not being found.

If those are present, then we will see if they are loading.

Another thing to try is to unzip the asttched file and right-click the enclosed .inf file. Choose "Install" to attempt a re-installation of the Server service.


----------



## sailorcozmoz (Jul 24, 2005)

Elvandil said:


> Try this. Take a look in your C:\Windows\System32 folder and see if srvsvc.dll and netevent.dll are present. And then check C:\Windows\System32\drivers for srv.sys. Be careful when looking since some System Restore drivers/dll's have similar names. Your error seems to indicate that something is not being found.
> 
> If those are present, then we will see if they are loading.
> 
> Another thing to try is to unzip the asttched file and right-click the enclosed .inf file. Choose "Install" to attempt a re-installation of the Server service.


I found these most helpful forums through Google when trying to solve the same problem TheReaper was describing. In my case the Server service wasn't even in the list of services (!!!) but the reg file Elvandil posted fixed at least that much. However, the service still isn't starting, so I looked for those three files (all are present), and I tried the inf file, but still no help.

I also tried Rockn's suggestion -



Rockn said:


> The server service has dependancies. Make sure the Computer Browser service and the workstation services are both running as well. Are all of your network components installed and functioning correctly?


- and checked these other two services, and sure enough, Computer Browser isn't running and won't. When I attempt to start it it says:

Could not start the Computer Browser service on Local Computer.

Error 1068: The dependency service or group failed to start.

So...any recommendations? (Workstation *does* seem to be working.)


----------



## thinksalot (Jul 25, 2005)

I'm having the same problem! All 3 dll files are present. I receive the same error messages as the last poster. Internet works fine, just file and printer sharing and workgroup computer viewing are all dysfunctional. Glad I'm not the only one out there with this problem!
-thinksalot


----------



## thinksalot (Jul 25, 2005)

Also, I noticed that 7 svchost.exe processes are currently running in the background. 4 with user name "system", 1 with "local service" and 2 with "network service". If svchost.exe "cannot find the file specified", then how is it able to start in the first place, and why can I not run computer browser or have file/printer sharing?

My logfile is posted below:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 9:16:21 AM, on 7/27/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccProxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\ISSVC.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\brsvc01a.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\brss01a.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\NORTON~1\NORTON~2\NPROTECT.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\tcpsvcs.exe
C:\NORTON~1\NORTON~2\SPEEDD~1\NOPDB.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cmd.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\mmc.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,AutoConfigURL = http://proxy.virginia.edu
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = proxy.virginia.edu
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Norton Internet Security - {9ECB9560-04F9-4bbc-943D-298DDF1699E1} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AdBlocking\NISShExt.dll
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton Internet Security - {0B53EAC3-8D69-4b9e-9B19-A37C9A5676A7} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AdBlocking\NISShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Norton SystemWorks] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CfgWiz.exe /GUID {DA9935BA-22F7-44ee-BD12-BD8B87700BEA}
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msjava.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msjava.dll
O9 - Extra button: AOL Toolbar - {4982D40A-C53B-4615-B15B-B5B5E98D167C} - C:\Program Files\AOL Toolbar\toolbar.dll (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: AOL Toolbar - {4982D40A-C53B-4615-B15B-B5B5E98D167C} - C:\Program Files\AOL Toolbar\toolbar.dll (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\MICROS~1\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\AOL Instant Messenger\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {9FC5238F-12C4-454F-B1B5-74599A21DE47} (Webshots Photo Uploader) - http://community.webshots.com/html/WSPhotoUploader.CAB
O23 - Service: AOL Connectivity Service (AOL ACS) - America Online - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
O23 - Service: AOL Spyware Protection Service (AOLService) - Unknown owner - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\AOLSPY~1\\aolserv.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: BrSplService (Brother XP spl Service) - brother Industries Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\brsvc01a.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Proxy (ccProxy) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccProxy.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: ISSvc (ISSVC) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\ISSVC.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Auto-Protect Service (navapsvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Norton Unerase Protection (NProtectService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\NORTON~1\NORTON~2\NPROTECT.EXE
O23 - Service: SAVScan - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe
O23 - Service: ScriptBlocking Service (SBService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\SCRIPT~1\SBServ.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec SPBBCSvc (SPBBCSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Speed Disk service - Symantec Corporation - C:\NORTON~1\NORTON~2\SPEEDD~1\NOPDB.EXE
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: WAN Miniport (ATW) Service (WANMiniportService) - America Online, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe


----------

